# Congress Live Feed



## ASPC/AMHR Breed Promotion (Jun 15, 2011)

Live Web Feed for the 2011 Shetland Congress We are advertising around the world - what a great way for your Farm or Business to get international and domestic coverage for a wonderful low price. In addition to our own website we have numerous other sites directing people to the our live Congress Coverage. We are giving you several options this year - one for everyones budget. Please go to the following link and see how they look.http://www.flandersvideoproductions.com/LiveStreaming.htm Rotating Banner Ads:250 x 250 $ 250.00 250 x 130 $ 150.00 Scrolling Listing $ 50.00 All 3 of these options when clicked will link to your website. If you do not have a banner then we can design one for you for $50. All payments will go through Lenard Davenport. If you are showing at Congress then the charge will be put on your bill. If you are not showing then please contact Lenard for payment instructions. His email is [email protected] If you are interested in one of these advertising options please contact me at [email protected] Thanks,Lisa CaldwellASPC/AMHR Breed Promotion


----------

